# Kooky Spookys



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey gang,
I am looking for anyone who may possibly have a copy of the Hasbro Kooky Spookys television commercial they could share and send to me. This is turning out to be very hard to find.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I found this site about the figures and it has the commercial on sale on VHS. There was mention of eventually transferring/converting to DVD/mpeg format, so you might try contacting them to see if that's been done yet.

http://www.undermountain.org/Buy.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes thank you, I found it also and am going to do an article about them for an upcoming issue of The Halloween Machine. the costume video was cool but the one I'm looking for was ran in 1968 and features the Hasbro ghost finger puppets.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, you have a good memory, I don't remember any of these things.


----------

